# Cooking with Crumble BHO



## Keenkeem (Sep 13, 2015)

hello! 
So I have some awesome crumble bho that I originally thought was co2 for some reason but anyways I decided to make some edibles out of it. 
I decided to do the coconut infused route and there aren't too many recipes online for making edibles with concentrates instead of bud. 
So I DIDNT de carb this wax. Instead I put a cup of coconut oil in a mason jar on a candle warmer and melted 2 grams of this wax inside and left it for about 8 hours. The candle warmer brought everything up to about 120 - 130 degrees max. The next day I dipped my finger in and got pretty stoned pretty quick so I didn't think anything of it. 
So getting down to actually cooking, I used 4 tablespoons of the coconut oil infused with wax and 2-3 cups of chocolate to make 38 peanut butter cups. 
I'm no mathematician and I was super stoned but I think I equalled the THC mg in each to be around 15 mg. 
(My bho is 89%) 

I also made some cookies that I equalled out to be 50 ish THC mg per cookie. 

I didn't eat any of the edibles because I have a super high tolerance so I gave my girlfriend a chocolate - it tasted like dabs but an hour later has no effect. So I give her another and another hour passed and still no effect. I've never had edibles not work but I've also never cooked with concentrates. 
I was also thinking that she has a pretty decent tolerance and these chocolates are pretty low in mg. 

I gave my friend one of the 50 mg cookies - she has a very high tolerance just like me and edibles don't tend to work very well on her either. - an hour goes by and she feels nothing. BUT she didn't feel an edible that had a pretty heavy effect on my girlfriend. 

So I'm confused here. Should I give my girlfriend more chocolate? Could it be tolerance? Should I try it on someone with no tolerance? I'm just confused because when I tried the coconut oil, it had a pretty nice effect. 

I have some more wax so I think I'm going to try decarbing it and trying it all over again- I just hate for that all to have to go to waste.


----------



## iHearAll (Oct 10, 2015)

Could be the decarb step getting skipped. Idk I made a half zip flowers into everclear for a week, ebaporated that, and then disolved it into 1/3 cup of coconut oil. I microwaved the oil until its was ~160F first. Anyway, a teaspoon would be ~ 1 gram of bud now or .2 g thc (assuming a 20% thc ratio). I felt that it was a bit weak. Gotta decarb this!


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 14, 2015)

It's gotta be the no decarb. I made a couple sheets of medibles with hash, I basically simmered the hash in butter till the butter melted thinking the decarb would happen as it cooked. It got me ok but I have a super high tolerance. It got some of my friends really fucked up but one guy said he didn't feel much. I'm gonna decarb next time, but I'm not sure how much bho to use, I was thinking lemon bars and suckers but I have bho, all the recipes I see call for cannabutter so I'm confused as how much to use. I put 10 grams into the apple cookies and 5 into brownies too. Seemed like a total waste now that I look back, but when I get an idea of a decent amt to use (straight calimist shatter) I'll definitely report back on a good decarb.


----------



## iHearAll (Nov 14, 2015)

.15 - .25 g bho is decent


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 14, 2015)

For a whole pan??? Holy shit son.... I'm just thinking of the 15 g hash I used which would have been incredible if done properly. I was planning on cooking 2 grams into 2 batches and then having 3 grams to make suckers with, would that be potent enough to cause a few blackouts from my friends with no tolerance?


----------



## iHearAll (Nov 14, 2015)

Fuck no. Lol. For a dose! Portion .25-.3 per serving since you say you got yourself a tolerance to threshold. 

15 g into a pan should be pretty nauseating lol


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 14, 2015)

So 9*9 pan = 9 servings
0.25*9= 2.25 g per pan approx. 
That's still pretty decent then, I would just change what I was thinking earlier to 2.5 g per batch then I would have grams to make suckers. I would love to go back in time and decarb the apple cookies, 10 gram hash for 24 tiny cookies yummy. No wonder i had to eat 6 haha thanks. Would you be able to recommend a good amount for making suckers? If its the same thing, 0.25 g per serving then I could figure making 8, or halving the amt of wax by doubling the recipe to make 16 0.125 g servings, for the little guy that blacked out on my apple cookies haha


----------



## iHearAll (Nov 14, 2015)

Sounds about right. But that seems like a tiny batch of candies! Iv never made so few. The cleaning up from candy making is such a pain.


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 14, 2015)

Aha, I cook a lot, candies is not something I've done so I didn't think it through. Maybe more of these apple cookies then


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 15, 2015)

My bho is 98.678% pure, the op was using 89% bho, should I adjust the dosage down any, or just stick to the approx 0.25 g per serving


----------



## iHearAll (Nov 15, 2015)

Approximate. Won't notice much


----------



## mrpink55 (Dec 2, 2015)

If you do not decarb the oil it sadly is wasted. It does not become active unless you heat it indirectly for 20 mins at 220. I am sure it tasted dank though :/ I took a half oz loss of wax a long time ago in ice cream by not decarbing it. Didn't get high at all. However we learned 1 more way not to make edibles, all part of the process.


----------

